# Advice on Growing Hops in Georgia



## Bkeepr (Oct 19, 2011)

I am passing this along for some friends.  Any tips on growing hops in Georgia would be greatly appreciated.  Also, what varieties do well?  Did you make beer out of them, and how did that turn out?
thanks!


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 20, 2011)

Contact Sugarvalley brewer on Facebook... he's da man!!  Watched him brew last Sunday using his own hops.


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 21, 2011)

Cascade do well. I got a cascade and nugget from deputyatnight here. The cascade was a first year plant and did very well. 

All of his hops do well, they are adult plants with bigger yields. 

The only thing I would recommend, and take this with a grain of salt because I've only done one season, is to dig the hole as deep as you can, then dig it a little bit deeper. Amend your soil with compost, then fill it back in without compacting it, up to the point you'll put in your plant or rhizome, them the rest of the dirt. Mulch it deeply because summer heat and drought will dry out the soil. 

The other only thing I'd recommend is to rethink your trellis. I used a 2x4x16, buried about 2 feet deep. The winds this past week broke it off at the soil line. The hops will act like a sail. The 2x4 didn't pull out of the dirt, it broke off. Next year I'll do what deputyatnight said and get one of those cheap flag poles at harbor freight.


----------



## Swampy (Nov 12, 2011)

Got a friend whose 2nd year cascades did great. He had them on the western facing side of his house/deck. I tried some cascade and another type on the east side of my house and the only thing I can figure out between us is mine got too much sun. They really struggled. I am going to find a new site that doesn't get quite as much "all day direct" sun and try again.  

With my friends hops (those that he doesn't brew with anyway), there are a few natural springs and water sources where I live, so if I can find someone who grows barley .......


----------



## CreekChub (Nov 14, 2011)

Last year my research led me to plant cascades as they
seem to prosper the best in the southeast. My first year
rhizome produced a nice gallon bag's worth. I plan to use
them later in an IPA or pale ale.


----------

